# show me ur goat house, goat sheds, goat shacks and hangouts please



## outlawfarmer (Mar 20, 2013)

Just started building my goat shack for one prego alpine I'm getting soon. It will have a 4x8' foot print.  4'x6' living area with a 4' wall height and I'm thinking rounded metal roof.  Then it will have a covered 4x2 covered porch area.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 20, 2013)

This is our goat shelter. It's just our old chicken house. It houses 4 mini goats just fine.






We have a 10x10x5 dog lot covered by a tarp that we will be using as a kidding area. I need to get some new pictures up to show that as well.

ETA: Since this picture was taken we have put a larger tarp on it that covers most of the sides and back.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 20, 2013)

http://youtu.be/1_FTKpQLES0

This is the link to a video of our baby goats & in the background you can see the foundation started for our new goat barn.   So excited!!!  Right now they have a chain link dog pen with a pvc arch covered with tarps for their shelter.  Sorry it does not show it til the end of the video.....  Enjoy the baby goats as you wait lol.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 20, 2013)

*Here is mine. 




*


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 20, 2013)

This is mine...
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18513&p=1

and you can see more here...

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19300


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 21, 2013)

I used a carport. It has a six foot gate on the front since this photo, and I painted the boards green. Going to finish framing all the way up this fall.
We are going to leave the back open. That is the loafing stalls. Milking is done in the front. There are walls and gates inside since this photo too. I will try to get some 
updated photos.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

This isn't goats, but here's what my sheep used to have:

A 30x40 masonry barn with two 72x32 three-sided run-in sheds attached to the side.

A view of the masonry barn with the two side barns.





The right barn





The left barn





A view of the barnyard -- when there were more sheep, that grass would all be dirt. And there used to be a fence that when down the center of it to separate the left barn from the masonry and right barn so it could be used for the rams and weaned lambs, but when my neighbor put his farm up for sale he took the fence out.





Inside the right barn. This was one of the feeders. These sheep & lambs were a group that were separated out to go to auction.





This is in the barnyard. The fence that was in the center was used to make corrals with all the gates along the front of the side barns. Great for shearing day and sorting sheep for sale. BTW, this is my 2006 ewe and her first lamb in 2008 (the ewe in my avatar).





Yeah my sheep were spoiled. Of course those three barns housed anywhere from 9-40 adult sheep plus all of their lambs.

My sheep moved to my house when my neighbor sold my farm and this is where they lived (under my deck):





Then they moved out to pasture and I didn't have anything for them so I put this together real quick. They used it for about a month.
The "Sheep Shanty"





Now this is what my sheep have:

The "Sheep Shack"




inside





Hank's Apartment


----------



## outlawfarmer (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the pics people, keep them coming.  I'm getting ideas for this my first goat house and if I go bigger and get more goats


----------



## outlawfarmer (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay tonight I bought the siding. Felt bad as its basicaly sawdust and glue made to look like tongue and grove, but its 1/3rd the cost of real wood. So ill put up some pics when done


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok the video just had the base we have 2 walls up now.  Yay!!!


----------



## outlawfarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome ...if I like this goat thing as much as I think... I'm going to have to step it up to that size shed.  R u gonna paint it or vinyl side it ?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Mar 29, 2013)

This is the inside of my goat shed. My boyfriend and I are still working on it. I apparently don't have a picture of the outside.. hmm..


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Mar 29, 2013)

We just finished building the second part to it. It is two different 4x8 sections joined together but with a wall in-between. I plan to add a taller roof to the flat topped section.


Front section, is open to all goats in the pen:





Side to show how it is connected:





Back part of the kidding pen, can be separated into two stalls if needed. It also has a close-able, lock-able door so we can keep mama with her babies.





Inside Kidding pen:





It has a heat lamp to keep the kids warm.


----------



## outlawfarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome backdoor to attatch to pen idea.
I'm thinking of doind simlar back door come next fall.
I wanna do back door to a hoop house barn thingy for over winter.
I got front on my shed today and did some painting.
Then made pallet coral.
Gotta paint more and nail palletsmore but almost done


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 29, 2013)

Your goat area is coming along well. It's cute!  We are probably going to paint not do siding on ours.  He was going to do something to make it look nicer than just painted but I don't remember what he called it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2013)

I use a simple pole construction for all of my animal buildings.  Also, galvanized tin roofing for simplicity and I like the look.

I try to size in such a way as to minimize cutting and waste. The shelter costs me about $150 with all new material and I can building in a day with minimal help from my wife.

 We use a 3 sided shelter since we are in the South and do not have to worry about harshly cold weather.  Always face the open side to the South and the closed side to the North since when it is cold the wind will be blowing form North.


----------



## outlawfarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Crazycow is the metal exterior same as roof material?  I like it.


----------



## outlawfarmer (Apr 2, 2013)

X


----------



## outlawfarmer (Apr 2, 2013)




----------

